
TeXLive.js - lelf
http://manuels.github.io/texlive.js/
======
nmc
Since there already exists a perfectly fine TeXLive distribution, why write it
in JS? (In that case, I believe JS is deeply inadequate, probably missing
something...)

I was far more impressed by the LaTeX2HTML5 [1] project, to compile LaTeX into
part of a webpage instead of a DVI or PDF.

[1]
[https://github.com/pyramation/LaTeX2HTML5](https://github.com/pyramation/LaTeX2HTML5)

~~~
lelf
It's not writing in, it's compiling to. JS is the new assembler language.

~~~
nmc
I fail to understand your point.

I see a "pdftex.js" [1] program which seems to compile a TEX file into a PDF
file... which I would call _writing TeXLive in JS_. If I read correctly, this
was partly automated by using "emscripten" to convert the original C++
implementation into a JS implementation (which is why some parts "compile to"
JS).

I also do not understand what "new assembler language" means in the context of
TeXLive. But what I want to understand is: _why?_

Why would any one want TeXLive in JS? Where is the advantage? (Please do not
answer "portability".)

[1]
[https://github.com/manuels/texlive.js/blob/master/pdftex.js](https://github.com/manuels/texlive.js/blob/master/pdftex.js)

~~~
JoshTriplett
One obvious advantage: a service that supports live TeX document editing could
run TeX for previews on the _client_ side rather than the server side, freeing
up a huge amount of server resources and making it possible to scale much more
easily.

~~~
nmc
Thank you! I too quickly forgot that JS makes client-side computation easy.

~~~
angersock
It's useful for more now than just pokemon chasing your mouse cursor, we
swear!

------
ivan_ah
Nice. It ran a little slow for my liking, but impressive nevertheless.

How does this project differ from pdftex.js?
[https://github.com/manuels/pdftex.js](https://github.com/manuels/pdftex.js)

------
chj
Looked into this project before. My conclusion is: the way emscripten works is
not suitable for TeX Live project because it is impossible to pre-load such a
huge collection of files.

------
benjamta
Very nice. Whatever your views on JS are this is an impressive project.

